# Mer?



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

*Samantha*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
I was only trying to view a new member's profile...?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Was the username on the list in yellow?
New members profiles aren't visible until they are activated. (not yellow or cyan)


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

oh. yeah. okay.

*feels dumb*

it was the new cyan guy. I was trying to figure out why his name was light blue because I never saw a light blue poster before - and it was a new guy, too. so that only means that they've just joined?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Yup.  Theres a thread somewhere from way back when explaining the colors. 

Somewhere....buried under some leaves, or under some papers or something.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 2, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> *Samantha*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> I was only trying to view a new member's profile...?



That's kinda dull, and not themed right, can it be changed?

How about...



			
				Samantha said:
			
		

> *Samantha*, you are not special enough to see this page, it is a secret.
> 
> You have yet to attain enlightenment in forum-do and achieve the neccessary belt level to see these ancient and secret scrolls.
> If you are trying to post, it is probably because the Grandmaster has used his Ninja mind control to silence you, or you have not been invited into the dojo yet, be patient grasshopper.




 I like that better


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:bow:

I wish I hadnt repped you a few minutes ago because this one deserves it more...


----------



## bignick (Nov 2, 2005)

I like it...computers need more interesting error messages...like, "Crap's hitting fan, I'm baling out...you're SOL"....followed by a reboot...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 2, 2005)

Don't worry, I gave him enough for 2. LOL!!!!


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

Good.

:boing2:

just pretend 14 of those points are from me, huh andrew?


----------

